# Yi Quan?



## wushuguy (May 13, 2009)

has anyone seen these:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGaWhP4lbys&feature=related

Also anyone know what style is he doing? One guy in the background looked as if he was doing something similar to Yi Quan, but I can't say for sure. Also, for those who have more than ten years of practice in internal styles, have you also been able to produce similar abilities?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2009)

No Yiquan here, it is just a another alleged qigong "master" that has succesfully trained his students to fall down. In other words likely fake.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 13, 2009)

I don't see the Yi Quan. When me and my teacher do push hands and he gets me off balance I do fly back but not in such a dramatic fashion.

Alot of it has to do with leverage,physics and the right direction of taking someones balance.


----------



## East Winds (May 13, 2009)

Yes, agree with Xue Sheng. Now had he been able to do it with the two "neutral" observers in the first video, then I might have sat up and taken notice. But, predictably he didn't!!!!:shrug:

Very best wishes


----------



## blindsage (May 13, 2009)

After this special was originally aired my sigung took a trip to China specifically to find this teacher to determine if he was fake, or real and if so to learn from him.   He wasn't able to find him.


----------



## redantstyle (May 13, 2009)

He trained his student well.


----------



## wushuguy (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, that's what i thought. was trying to convince some yi quan practitioners i know that yi quan won't give them special abilities, but they say those things are real... studying yi quan a bit myself, I haven't seen anything like that and all the theories of it seem within proper physical abilities.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 14, 2009)

Yao Sifu

Yiquan

Yiquan shi li


----------



## mograph (May 14, 2009)

wushuguy said:


> Yeah, that's what i thought. was trying to convince some yi quan practitioners i know that yi quan won't give them special abilities, but they say those things are real... studying yi quan a bit myself, I haven't seen anything like that and all the theories of it seem within proper physical abilities.



Most Yiquan practitioners are with you on this issue. Given the practical nature of the art, I can't see its making claims to that sort of special ability.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 25, 2009)

wushuguy said:


> Yeah, that's what i thought. was trying to convince some yi quan practitioners i know that yi quan won't give them special abilities, but they say those things are real... studying yi quan a bit myself, I haven't seen anything like that and all the theories of it seem within proper physical abilities.



You mean it doesn't?? No just kidding, sorry bad joke.


----------



## scottm (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, here's a secret.

Anytime you see one of those Tai Chi, Bagua, Yi Quan, etc, guys who throws someone across the room.  It's probably for real.

But here's the thing.  They setup their students so they are both in the 'perfect' situation and 'perfect' postures for maximum effectiveness.  Not to mention, the student is always expecting it and doesn't resist at all.

So the 'effect' is not fake, however, that's not saying anything about the skill of the person doing the throw.

I personally have sent a person flying across the room with a burst of 'fajing' when I had only trained in Xingyiquan for about 2 months.  The teacher setup myself and my partner in the perfect position and after about 10 tries, he went flying with little effort.

Now, I'm not passing judgement on any of the blokes in these videos.  They might be real, they might not be.  Who's to know?

My point is just that all these explosive fajings you see where the opponent flies across the room is real.  

The true test of skill, however, is to be able to do it in a non-perfect situation against an unwilling opponent.  Now if you can do that ... call me so I can train under you .


----------



## blindsage (Jul 6, 2009)

So when the student's barely touching him and goes into convulsions it's because he's in the 'perfect' situation? :shrug:


----------



## mograph (Jul 7, 2009)

Not necessarily, but the honest practitioners of _ling kong jing_, which is often referred to as "empty force", acknowledge that it only works against the willing and sensitive ... usually their own students.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Jul 7, 2009)

On the master from the original links from wushuguy, the student with the long hair I think his name is Andrew Nugent-head, said years later that they were being compliant for the camera. In looking at nugent-head's bio, he makes no mention of the teacher or the experience with Bill Moyers and his teacher:

Born in 1967, ATS director Andrew Nugent-Head has lived in China since the age of 18. In 1989, he began formally studying Chinese medicine in mentor-disciple relationships outside of the official university system. In 1993, he became the late Yin Style Bagua practitioner Dr. Xie Peiqis closest friend and student during the final decade of his life. Together, they traveled extensively to the United States and Europe, taught over 100 seminars, and documented much of his knowledge on video. Today, Mr. Nugent-Head is the only remaining student of Dr. Xie Peiqi who practices all three aspects of Yin Style Bagua: Chinese medicine, martial arts, and internal cultivation. He continues to live in Beijing documenting the last traditional practitioners there.

His website is here:
http://www.traditionalstudies.org/Welcome.html


----------

